
Published my first novel, Blue Screen, how a young Linux hacker saves the world - kylebenzle
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B084GHLYSX
======
kylebenzle
The eBook is free from another day or so, paperback is $9.95 but I am happy to
share a link the to epub/pdf if anyone is interested.

Blurb is: A young computer hacker is in a battle of wits against the greatest
AI ever created with the fate of the world in the balance.

------
topmonk
Read the first couple of chapters. Not bad, flows well. Maybe being a little
more descriptive wouldn't hurt. Thanks.

~~~
kylebenzle
Thanks so much! I'm dying for feedback, chapter 15 is where it deep :)

------
boznz
However it turns out, well done for completing it.

------
rabiul660660
Nice

------
Hamzii
Nice

